# Vallisneria



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

I have some original val that I had from a few years ago, just some runners that I kept alive.

I recently got one new plant from my friend and its crisp and green, no spots on it what so ever. MIne on the other hand is a darker green with brown and dark spots, like a leopard. 

Anyone have any idea why, of if they are 2 different species of val?


----------



## dapellegrini (Jan 18, 2007)

You probably had Vallisneria spiralis

http://www.plantgeek.net/plantguide_viewer.php?id=299

And now probably have the more common Vallisneria americana:

http://www.plantgeek.net/plantguide_viewer.php?id=193


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks for replying. Guess the val that I have is more of a plant that will take over the tank. Guess thats why my tank looked like this before I redid it all.

But what do most people use for val, the spiralis or the americana?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I've yet to meet a Val that didn't try to take over the tank.  The 'contortonist' variety of spiralis seems to be slightly shorter and not quite as fast a grower as spiralis or americana.


----------



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi Yeaulman

Here in australia we have many types of native val. The one i think is possible you have is Vallisneria 'nana' . It also goes by the name of ' little yabba creek ' from which it can be found.

It has thin-thick leaves light-dark green in color with leopard type marks/spots. This plant tends to grow more compact under higher/optimum lighting comditions and will produce shorter reddish leaves.

I beleive overseas it is sold as Valisneria spiralis 'tiger'.

Does it look like the plant in this link

Greenchapter


----------



## crispo069 (Mar 13, 2007)

There are several different species of Valls.The nana and tiger are two very different forms. The nana is more of a "thin spaghetti" shape where the tiger is a broader, flat shape....more like "linguini"...(sorry for the food references, its breakfast time here and I havent eaten yet ). Also, the Nana wont twist and squirm, but will grow to the top of the tank and just flow across the top of the water. The americana is less rigid and will tend to "dance". If both plants are healthy, then it is a pretty good possibility that you do indeed have the Tiger variation. For more scientific explainations you should go to www.tropica.com and type in Vallisneria in the search...they will list several different varieties and I believe they even just found a new one.


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

Categorizing Vallisneria has changed over the years. Now, I think it's mainly two species spiralis and americana with tons of varieties/cultivars for those two species. Is there a good place that lists the up-to-date classification of this genus online?

I use a shallow pot to keep this stuff from trying to take over the tank.


----------



## crispo069 (Mar 13, 2007)

www.tropica.com has about 6 listed....4 older varieties and 2 "new" ones. check em out.


----------

